
Examples of unexpected mathematical images - mathgenius
http://mathoverflow.net/questions/178139/examples-of-unexpected-mathematical-images
======
StClaire
The Terry Tao was an awesome surprise

I have two questions

1) how important is Terry Tao and his group to compressed sensing?

2) I'm interested in signal processing and compressed sensing. How can I get
into it with a math background instead of an EE background?

 _Edit_ sorry I posted this comment three times. I pushed the comment button
on my phone and nothing happened so I assumed nothing happened

~~~
ReverseCold
If you're using the materialistic hacker app like I am then the flow is

\- submit \- send \- close window

So if send takes forever you press the button again, which doesn't disable
itself.

~~~
StClaire
Good to know. I just visit the website but I'll check out that app

------
noobermin
I'm going to make a claim: almost all mathematical "images" (2D graphical
visualizations) are unexpected. This is because the set of expectations is
most likely countable and the set of all mathematical images is not.

------
joshschreuder
From the title I expected to see the Batman curve

[http://mathworld.wolfram.com/BatmanCurve.html](http://mathworld.wolfram.com/BatmanCurve.html)

------
thatsadude
Donoho proposed basics pursuit 10 years before it was proved in his joint work
with Terence Tao.

------
LeoPanthera
I am surprised that the Mandelbrot Set is not here.

------
q_revert
a spectacularly unbiased example, multiple measurements, experimental and
simulated, of the same thing :)

[http://imgur.com/a/m2GRZ](http://imgur.com/a/m2GRZ)

